# Just a bit of advice guys! :)



## Rosie1998 (31 January 2017)

Hey there,
I rescued 2 ponies earlier this year. One a 13.3 Welsh Cob and a mini Shetland pony! Though I have been riding/working with horses for years these are my first that are 110% mine! We are currently battling through the joys of British winter The field is still green over not much grass but not boggy everywhere etc. They live out 24/7 and have a shelter. I have been tapeing bits off so if one area goes to rubbish theyve always got somewhere to go. They are on hay and feed and are both fatties so are by no means skinny  and their as happy as larry to be honest. What I wanted to know is 

Are they okay to be left on my field the land is good and dries within a day or so?

Im just one of those worried owners  if it was up to me theyd be in the house by the fire


----------



## oldie48 (31 January 2017)

Hi, I've just taken on a welsh sect C who is fat and my main aim is to get him slimmer before the spring grass comes through. both of your ponies are designed to lose weight over the winter and will manage on very little. Mine is turned out unrugged  and if he needs to run around a bit to keep warm, then that will give him a bit more exercise. I'd drop the feeds and soak the hay too if you really need to feed it. Mine needs to come in at night with my other horse but if he had company I'd be happy to leave him out 24/7.


----------



## Rosie1998 (31 January 2017)

Brill Thanks for advice their only on Spillers Happy hoof and not on a lot its more a token to keep her happy  as the shetland gets some for pre existing issues that she had when I rescued her  Yeah theirs really not any grass their so hay is a must but Im by no means overdoing it! Really appreaciate the advice sometimes just hard non of my family are horsey and im always worried but its just because  I love them


----------



## oldie48 (31 January 2017)

They are lucky to have been rescued by you, mine was going to be pts but was bought by a friend for a £1 and she did a lot of in hand work with him. He's a real sweetie, very well bred but far too clever for his own good. I don't think I'm his favourite person at the moment but he really does need to lose weight. he's a candidate for EMS/laminits in the spring if I'm not really careful. Sometimes you have to be cruel to be kind. Good luck with your two, I hope they give you years of pleasure! BTW I am giving him a balancer in a handful of Dengie hifi lite. I'm hoping to get some oat straw tomorrow which I'm told is a good thing to give them if they need to lose weight (advice from the forum).


----------



## Rosie1998 (31 January 2017)

That's what I think. I feel you can be scared into thinking their not getting what they need etc when really they can survive on very little. Mine have hay in the morn and hay late at night as now with all the rain Ive had in my area the field is proper bare now but they'll cope! Loving the spillers Happy Hoof dosnt seem to put weight on but maintains condition niceley. and its low cal and low sugar


----------



## PorkChop (31 January 2017)

If they are not too fat or not too thin, have a good coat and are bright and alert, then you are doing just fine


----------



## Rosie1998 (31 January 2017)

Thank you I just over worry! I forget their not made of glass  Will they be okay in the field their in?


----------



## oldie48 (31 January 2017)

Rosie1998 said:



			Thank you I just over worry! I forget their not made of glass  Will they be okay in the field their in?
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure they will be fine. How big is the field? I have far too much grass in the spring as we have 11 acres across 3 paddocks and currently have a 16.2 and a 13.2 but I make haylage from 7 acres of it and we top it to keep it manageable.


----------



## Rosie1998 (31 January 2017)

Sadly at the moment we are on a acre and a bit. With plans to expand and add another field to it in the summer. My grass grows so quick. In the summer even though I have a smal area of land we had to strip graze because their so easy keepers and got fat so quick!


----------



## oldie48 (1 February 2017)

Rosie1998 said:



			Sadly at the moment we are on a acre and a bit. With plans to expand and add another field to it in the summer. My grass grows so quick. In the summer even though I have a smal area of land we had to strip graze because their so easy keepers and got fat so quick!
		
Click to expand...

You might like to think about muzzles for the summer!


----------



## Rosie1998 (1 February 2017)

Yeap I did that this summer


----------



## Sparemare (1 February 2017)

Sounds like you're doing ok! &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## Rosie1998 (1 February 2017)

Thanks  Just good to get other people opinions I just worry


----------



## Sparemare (2 February 2017)

First time horse ownership is like having a new baby!


----------



## meandmyconnie (2 February 2017)

As long as all happy and healthy yes! make sure you either bring them in, or get someone to hold them as you check them over daily and re-arrange or put on rugs!


----------



## Apercrumbie (2 February 2017)

Not sure I would bother feeding a Sec C and definitely not a shetland - is there a reason you do this? Hay should be plenty, and make sure you've got muzzles handy for summer. Otherwise, don't worry about the field getting wet - natives are designed for this!


----------



## Rosie1998 (2 February 2017)

apercrumbie said:



			Not sure I would bother feeding a Sec C and definitely not a shetland - is there a reason you do this? Hay should be plenty, and make sure you've got muzzles handy for summer. Otherwise, don't worry about the field getting wet - natives are designed for this!
		
Click to expand...


Hiya yeah the Shetland has very bad Cushing's so is on the cush care feed with the tablets from the vet! So Rosie sec C just gets a handful of feed to keep her amused whilst the Shetland has hers.


----------



## Rosie1998 (2 February 2017)

Rugs are on and off to check for rubs etc


----------

